# Do you yell at your dogs to shut up when they bark in the middle of the night?



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

So last night, the dogs are barking and running through the house at around 2:30am. I of course being the sleepy and grumpy knucklehead yelled at them to shut up. When they wouldn't, I put them up in their crates for the rest of the night.

I just found out a little while ago my neighbor's house was broken into last night. The lightbulbs in the front of my house were smashed out as were two other neighbor's.

Had I been more astute, perhaps I could have prevent the whole thing. As for the neighbor, I don't know what's missing. They are out of town and the police were by wondering if I knew where they were or had a cell number. It's obvious who ever broke into the house knew the neighbors were gone. Good thing I have dogs that bite huh?. 

So I make a new pledge.... trust the dogs when they go nuts. The problem is, that Mal is always barking at something.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

That's the nature of the beast. Can't tell you how many times I've taken a burglary report and upon canvassing the neighborhood found out that the neighbor, or homeowner heard their dog barking but ignored it. I had an Akita that barked when the wind blew. I got up every time to see what was up. I hated that damn dog. Got a lot of exercise though.


----------



## Emilio Rodriguez (Jan 16, 2009)

You bring up an interesting point. Until I get to know a dog I will consistently get up and check out what he's alerting on. As time passes you learn the different barks your dog makes and you can pretty much judge what's going on by the sound of his bark. Most usually I hear a bark and I know that the dog is dealing with the situation. Such as a person moving across the back of my property at a distance. Then when I hear a change in intensity I know that something different is going on and go check it out. It's a process of getting tuned in with your dog.

Of course when a dog is barking all the time the same way then there's no way to tell. For a dog like this I'd practice some restraint and an out/quiet/settle command after the initial alert. If the stimulus is great then even after having learned the quiet command the dog will fire up again. This will give you an indication that it's something that deserves your attention.

To answer the question specifically with my dog now I have never told him to be quiet yet.


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

If my dogs bark in the middle of the night, I'm up like a rocket. They are very quiet at night, unless they hear something outside that is out of the ordinary


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

todd pavlus said:


> If my dogs bark in the middle of the night, I'm up like a rocket. They are very quiet at night, unless they hear something outside that is out of the ordinary


Mine too.


----------



## Alyssa Myracle (Aug 4, 2008)

Good question.

With my GSD, I never ignore her or tell her to shut up. *BUT* she's not a barker, and if she's making a ruckus, there is something seriously amiss.


My neighbor has a 4 year old GSD. For the first two years, I always got up and looked when I heard his dog barking. The past two years, I've begun to ignore him, as he's developed into an obnoxious barker. He barks just to hear himself bark.

Soo... I guess ultimately it depends on the dog.


----------



## Ryan Cole (Mar 5, 2009)

I agree with both Todd and Emilio. It doesn't take long to discern your dogs different bark-tones.

We've gotten used to hearing them jump up and take themselves outside to investigate something they heard/smelled, and they seem to really be discriminating when they decide to really bark. 
We've got an alley behind the prperty, and I fully trust that they know the difference between a neighbor going out their back gate and someone who doesn't belong back there.

What I'm wondering now is, after the initial deterrent, what level of protection they really offer by instinct alone should someone choose to ignore my dogs' warnings and come over the gate anyway. Without any formal training, what would they really do? Around Halloween once I stood down the hall from them with a mask on and they went absolutely bonkers, but were'nt compelled enough to come over the baby-gate, so....?


----------



## Alyssa Myracle (Aug 4, 2008)

> What I'm wondering now is, after the initial deterrent, what level of protection they really offer by instinct alone should someone choose to ignore my dogs' warnings and come over the gate anyway.


Bark more.
If they were territorially inclined, maybe nip at them. Most dogs don't naturally take a full bite in defense. They do frontal biting. 

A dogs first natural instinct is self-preservation, so unless they were particularly territorial, they'll usually just back up and bark from a distance.
If you've ever watched the show "It Takes a Thief", you've seen plenty of so-called "protective" breeds just bark or ignore home invaders. Rotties, GSDs, Dobies, etc. Never seen a Mal or Dutchie on the show to say with certainty, but they'd probably do the same.

But I really doubt most folks would ignore the dogs warning barks.
Even if they aren't afraid to be bitten, most people don't want the attention drawn to their presence.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

todd pavlus said:


> If my dogs bark in the middle of the night, I'm up like a rocket. They are very quiet at night, unless they hear something outside that is out of the ordinary


I used to be like that but a few years ago a loose cat would run around on our back walls and that always seemed to be the reason they were barking. Since adding the Mal, that little shit barks at everything and generally gets the other dogs going too. 

My mistake though as they don't usually bark in the front rooms of the house. I know better now and I suppose I should keep the shotgun in the corner.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

If my dogs bark in the house, they are told to shut up.....however, if they are growling I get up and check. 

ALL of them growl if there is something or someone out there. 

A month ago, someone was trying to take gas from the excavator parked in the driveway.....all we heard was low, means business, growling from Jesea and Rock....Ajay was wide eyed and staring at the door.....I have no doubt that when he starts to mature out, he will growl too.....


----------



## Emilio Rodriguez (Jan 16, 2009)

> Bark more.
> If they were territorially inclined, maybe nip at them. Most dogs don't naturally take a full bite in defense. They do frontal biting.


Probably true for most dogs. Some dogs are trained and will shift into aggression when faced with an intruder on their property. Others with strong drives get programmed naturally to shift into aggression/receive natural agitation due to people walking up - the dog alerting - people leaving. These dogs will go off the property after a stranger if a door is left open by accident for example.. full bite+.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

susan tuck said:


> Mine too.


Mine three!


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

My previous boss told me of her pet GSD, who they blocked their stairway, to keep him downstairs at night, this one night, he was barking and barking, and they just yelled at him to shut up-what is wrong with you....SHUT UP!! ...only to find in the morning
all their electronics/computers...good stuff...gone. She said she won't tell him to shut up ever again.[-Xwithout finding out what is wrong...


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

I _always_ find out what's wrong. Then I go look and say "It's OK."

"It's OK" means "Everyone stop barking." 

If they barked in the middle of the night for fun, I might feel very differently about it. :lol:


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

If my dog barks at night I go and see what is up before telling him to shut up. I can usually find the reason, he doesn't bark to amuse himself.

Last night at 2 am it was a FAT lab that climbed the snowbank into our yard that started my dog barking. Watching the fat Lab get 'high centered' trying to get back over the fence after I yelled at him was priceless:lol:

I do have to tell my dog to shut the **** up at night when he paces and whines because he can hear the neighbourhood cats outside and wants to go kill them. He would be happy to hunt em all night long. The clicking of his nails on the hardwood is enough to drive me CRAZY. (they are kept trimmed).


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Jennifer Coulter said:


> If my dog barks at night I go and see what is up before telling him to shut up. I can usually find the reason, he doesn't bark to amuse himself.
> 
> Last night at 2 am it was a FAT lab that climbed the snowbank into our yard that started my dog barking. Watching the fat Lab get 'high centered' trying to get back over the fence after I yelled at him was priceless:lol:
> ... .


Wow. A fat Lab trying to get in shape? :lol:


----------



## Dan Long (Jan 10, 2008)

Alyssa Myracle said:


> Good question.
> 
> With my GSD, I never ignore her or tell her to shut up. *BUT* she's not a barker, and if she's making a ruckus, there is something seriously amiss.
> 
> ...


Same here, my guy isn't a barker so when he does bark, I check it out.

Funny you should talk about your neighbors dog. There's a guy diagonal to me who's GSD barks continually, probably at every leaf that blows in the yard. All day. My office windows are about 50' from the back corner of his yard where the dog does most of the barking.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Dan Long said:


> ....There's a guy diagonal to me who's GSD barks continually, probably at every leaf that blows in the yard. All day. My office windows are about 50' from the back corner of his yard where the dog does most of the barking.


I'm sorry to hear that. It's can be hard to remember that it's a human and not a dog issue.  Do you ever use ear-buds or similar when you feel near the end of your patience? Does the owner even know, or is s/he off at work in some nice quiet non-barky place?


----------



## Julie Argo (Feb 22, 2009)

I don't have a personal protection dog, but I do have a Bloodhound that stays in the house and three coonhounds that stay outside. None of our dogs bark unless there is something in the yard. Over the years I have learned their different barks though. They get really intense when there is a person near the property.
My Blood only barks if someone comes up the drive or comes up to the house. She will growl first as kind of a warning then bark.
If she was to ever bark at night I would be out of bed in a flash and so would my husband and half the neighborhood cause she bawls very loudly.


----------



## Julie Argo (Feb 22, 2009)

Dan I can relate to the neighbor with the dog that barks non-stop. Our are right outside our bedroom window about 40-50' and they bark all night long. Being in a rural ag. area there is nothing we can do about it but sleep with the tv on.


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

I know my dogs bark and when I need to look or not.


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

Emilio Rodriguez said:


> Probably true for most dogs. Some dogs are trained and will shift into aggression when faced with an intruder on their property. Others with strong drives get programmed naturally to shift into aggression/receive natural agitation due to people walking up - the dog alerting - people leaving. These dogs will go off the property after a stranger if a door is left open by accident for example.. full bite+.


Territory agression is just that. I had a dog at my house for 2 days, his owner came over to see him and came close to getting F-uped by his own dog. He had already found his pack and claimed his property.

The light colored one Fritz, no bark all bite.


----------



## Emilio Rodriguez (Jan 16, 2009)

Kyle Sprag said:


> Territory agression is just that.


No it is not what I was talking about. The response of a good trained area guard dog is a conditioned one, active aggression. Similar to the fight drive good PSD are supposed to have. LIke I said some achieve this state without training, just natural agitation. A dog displaying pure territorial aggression wants to drive you away. A dog in active aggression will chase you to bite if let out.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

My two GSDs are kenneled together. The older one is a PIA barker and wears a bark collar at night. 
The younger one is very quiet at home.
My JRT (inside dog) will bark when the GSD does but will just growl and pace when someone is close to the house.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I tell them to shut the **** up. There is nothing here to steal really. The Daschund barks at everyone. She doesn't listen for shit. Too small to wack in the head.


----------



## Dan Long (Jan 10, 2008)

Connie Sutherland said:


> I'm sorry to hear that. It's can be hard to remember that it's a human and not a dog issue.  Do you ever use ear-buds or similar when you feel near the end of your patience? Does the owner even know, or is s/he off at work in some nice quiet non-barky place?


It's tolerable now, but when the windows come open, I may have to talk to him about it. I know him and he's a good guy, and he probably doesn't realize it's going on.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

The only dog I have is my retired cadaver dog. If he barks at night, I'm up, with pistol in hand. It's so rare to hear him him bark, I know something is up. One night it was a car, parked in my drive-way with the lights out. The driver saw me as I came around the corner of the house and departed quickly. I live in a rural area, so you just never know.

DFrost


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Chris Michalek said:


> So last night, the dogs are barking and running through the house at around 2:30am. I of course being the sleepy and grumpy knucklehead yelled at them to shut up. When they wouldn't, I put them up in their crates for the rest of the night.
> 
> I just found out a little while ago my neighbor's house was broken into last night. The lightbulbs in the front of my house were smashed out as were two other neighbor's.
> 
> ...


If I get an alert bark out of my dog, I get up and check it out. I've been lucky to have dogs with good judgement on what is unusual and what is not.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

It depends on who is doing the barking. If it's one of the dogs that's in a crate in the garage, I usually get up, go yell at them, and turn off the light LOL Which is almost always why they bark, my son forgot and left the light on and I guess they think it's morning and time to go out.

If it's one of the dogs that sleeps in the house they are more likely to growl vs bark, but either way I'm up to see what it is. They don't make noise at night without a reason. Usually it's someone walking down the street being loud, or some local cats getting frisky, but not always, and once I identify what it is I just tell them to hush and go back to sleep. 

None of my dogs sleep outside at night, so any barking coming from outside the house I ignore, and so do they (ie a neighbor dog won't set them off, like it might if they were also out)

Years ago I was gone overnight. When I got home my roommate told me that my Dobe had been going nuts the evening before. She repeatedly told him to shut up, never taking into account this was not a dog prone to nuisance barking. She finally got up and let him in the front yard, he wandered around sniffing for a few minutes then went back into the house and settled for the night. Next morning she went outside, her car (parked on the street with a hedge between the car and the house) had been broken into. The cops said they were probably after the entire vehicle (popular make/model to steal) because they didn't take any of the contents and it looked like they had just started on the steering column when they bolted. We think when she turned the front porch light on to let Stryker out they took off. She got lucky, she finally listened to Strkyer LOL


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

Emilio Rodriguez said:


> No it is not what I was talking about. The response of a good trained area guard dog is a conditioned one, active aggression. Similar to the fight drive good PSD are supposed to have. LIke I said some achieve this state without training, just natural agitation. A dog displaying pure territorial aggression wants to drive you away. A dog in active aggression will chase you to bite if let out.


What I am talking about is true Territorial agression, NOT what you write about "trained area guards" or "natural agitation"; what ever the hell that is.LOL

I am talking about a dog that doesn't care or react much until you cross line. Sit quiet watching you come over the fence then bites, has no reason to follow you if you leave.


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Chris Michalek said:


> So last night, the dogs are barking and running through the house at around 2:30am. I of course being the sleepy and grumpy knucklehead yelled at them to shut up. When they wouldn't, I put them up in their crates for the rest of the night.
> 
> I just found out a little while ago my neighbor's house was broken into last night. The lightbulbs in the front of my house were smashed out as were two other neighbor's.
> 
> ...


My dogs NEVER bark when they are inside so if they did, I'd have phone/gun in hand, outside lights on, checking stuff out. When the dogs are outside they make more noise but they don't bark at anything and everything. 1 gets set off easier, cats, people walking by but if Baden barks, I wonder and look out the window. Like others said, different barks and intensities mean different things. I can usually tell what it is, just by their tone. If someobody comes out of their dog house barking/snarling and hits the gate running, I switch the light on outside and maybe in the kitchen.

Lately it's just been the damn cats getting it on at 230am. ****ers! I send out the dog with the super recall for cat patrole and she breaks up the party. I haven't yelled shut up for barking in a loooong time but almost daily with the siren howling! :roll: I used to think it was cute, now I give them about 15 seconds to howl it up then I shut it down. With multiple dogs, they have some contest or something to see who can go the longest. I'm 5 blocks from the firestation and 3 blocks in 2 directions from 2 hyways, almost every 911 call is a Wild Kingdom moment around here. 

I'll take the barking anyday. It's everyone elses dogs barking at anything and everything that bothers me.


----------



## Dan Long (Jan 10, 2008)

lol Michelle. Our Dane barks and howls at the fire siren, which is about one block away so it's pretty loud. She'll bark and bark at first, and then go into that mournful howling that is so funny. I think my GSD did it one time, and that was after she had started. Our old dog who passed away used to howl at it too until she got to deaf to hear it.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Michelle Kehoe said:


> I'm 5 blocks from the firestation and 3 blocks in 2 directions from 2 hyways, almost every 911 call is a Wild Kingdom moment around here.


I'm on a highway near a hospital so I'm thankful to not have had any howlers! (yet)


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Funny they know the differnce between police sirens, ambulances and certain fire trucks. They only howl at one engine, unless an ambulance comes right down our street and by the house, then they can't help themsleves. I have even had Baden howl in the back of my car when the fire truck went by as, we drove through town.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

You bet I yelll at them - the last things my neighbours hear before they can get to sleep is:


LETS VISIT JESUS!!!


----------



## Dan Long (Jan 10, 2008)

Michelle Kehoe said:


> Funny they know the differnce between police sirens, ambulances and certain fire trucks. They only howl at one engine, unless an ambulance comes right down our street and by the house, then they can't help themsleves. I have even had Baden howl in the back of my car when the fire truck went by as, we drove through town.


I think it's the pitch of the siren. Ours doesn't howl at the actual fire trucks, but at the main siren that sounds when they are calling the firemen.


----------



## Tammy McDowell (Dec 4, 2006)

Our dogs are typically quiet at night unless a siren goes by and then the deep howling begins, once one starts they all join in.

We often keep new rescue dogs and client dogs crated in the house at night and unfortunately some of them will bark at misc 'normal' noises around the house and property...depending on who it is and how often it happens, yelling may occur :mrgreen: .


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

My GSDs howl the first Monday of the month, at 11 am when the tornado warning sirens are tested.
They don't seem to pay attention to the police or Fire Dept sirens.


----------



## Emilio Rodriguez (Jan 16, 2009)

Now there's a refined taste for ya' Mine howls at all sirens, it's hilarious. I've been meaning to video it for a while. A dog with a big head looks really funny doing it with such abandon. I think he may fall over backwards one time that's how far he throws his head back. Why do they howl anyways? I had a GSD that would only do it to the sound of one particular bicycle horn. Sometimes I try to catch the tone that will set them off by modulating my voice and howling myself.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

In the spring time the young coyotes behind my buddies place will howl their heads off whenever the train whistle blows.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

i'm with a lot of other ppl on this: i know my dogs' particular barks, if they bark at 2:30 a.m. cause the frickin coyotes are out howling, they get yelled at. if it's serious, i get up, look as best i can outside, and 99% of the time turn them outside. 25% of the time i'll take a walk around the property with them bc out here if they're serious, there's something going on and by the time any deputies get here the bad guys are LONG gone.

i've found that, in general, ppl tend to avoid this place just bc 1) i have 2 GSD and 2) everyone knows it. repairmen call ahead to check on the dogs' status (inside/outside). kinda funny bc Grace might bite a flea, and Edge is too young and dumb to know what to do. but the "rep" works for me


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

I don't yell...I have a commanding coaching voice which can be heard half way across the state! Say, "Good Night, Gracie." :evil:


----------



## Julie Argo (Feb 22, 2009)

question: let's say my dog is barking and it sounds different to my, I get up and look around, don't see anyone inside but don't want to walk outside to check the property. Could I just turn my dog out and have her check things out? And if she finds someone and bites them could I be held liable?
i guess what I really want to know is do I have to announce that I am turning the dog lose before I do?


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

I just went through this... 2:30am... Outside dog went off barking first (deep defensive sounding, so either people or raccoons, but not right here), then shortly after her Cyko barks too, then the rest of my inside dogs, even the ones in crates. I yelled "What!?!" which usually makes them pause if they're just barking 'cause the other dog is barking... But this time, nope, continued barking, more intense, and then digging at the front door. So definitely something going on. I got up to check. Looked out the window - Sure enough, two guys wandered down the street and went past my house, screaming and cursing at eachother, apparently drunk. The dogs must have heard them when they were a block away... I stayed long enough to make sure they went well past, told the dogs "enough" and "go lay down" and went back to bed.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Your dog biting someone when they actually come on your property is one thing. Still depends on local law though. 
Turning the dog loose can very easy get a bite AFTER the dog has chased the person off the property. 
That's where the problems really start. 
Why did your dog bite someone that wasn't on your property? 
If the dog bites the intruder while he's on your property, do you have proof of that? The intruder is now on a cell phone down the street calling his lawyer because a dog bit him "while I was just walking down the street"! 
Keep the dog inside the house or yard! :wink:


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

_"question: let's say my dog is barking and it sounds different to my, I get up and look around, don't see anyone inside but don't want to walk outside to check the property. Could I just turn my dog out and have her check things out? And if she finds someone and bites them could I be held liable?
i guess what I really want to know is do I have to announce that I am turning the dog lose before I do_?"

Depends on the local laws- in Fla.. if your property is fenced in, and an intruder is on your property or getting into your house- and gets bit, oh well- good dog! Also in Fla. if someone breaks in and you in fear for your safety and life...shoot him dead---oh well, good gun!
But I would certainly check on your laws, to protect your dog...to many lawyers working for the bad guys.


----------



## Tina Rempel (Feb 13, 2008)

I live in the "Town Center" zoning, behind a storage unit business with a shared driveway. Two of my GSD's sleep in the bedroom, two sleep in crates in my big enclosed front porch area. Sometimes Ccatti will start barking in her crate when it's close to time for me to get up, let her out, and be fed. She's far enough from the bedroom I can ignore her for a while on weekends and I know the neighbors can't hear. If there's a different bark, or any of the others bark, I'm up and checking. During the day when the dogs are in the yards and kennels, the three girls wear bark collars, mostly because they pester each other through the fences. 

My yards are fenced with the gates locked at night and when I'm not home. I have no problem letting the dogs in the front or back yards if they want to go investigate. Anybody in the yard at that point shouldn't be there anyway.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

My dogs are big time howlers. Living in the mountains is great but springtime and coyotes, anytime and full moons, are always trying. I have to get off the phone when they start howling and I am in the house with doors and windows closed. I am sure some of the neighbors are more shocked at many of the names the dogs acquire about the fifth time I am up at 2 am. Bark at deer, bark at coyptes but, don't keep barking at the neighbors dog over the hil. There is a difference for sure. They know there ass is mine when Iget up, get dressed, put on my boots and head out when it is in the 20's at 2 am. I got this 16' extendable poll and I put them up in 16 x 16 ft pens at night. They used to ignore me and stay to the far side of the dog houses so we played ring around the roses. AND, the would be barking again as I closed the gate. Whoa, a 16' pole, you would think it had magical powers. Titan is an instigator, real low quiet howl until he has the whole yard blown up. You know, the type and he knows exactly what he is doing. He has been doing this all night and I had just gotten this poll, I walked out in the yard, through two gates and a cross the creek to his pen and he is winding eveyone up. He was about 10 ' from me and I reached over the side of the pen and sent him off the top of the dog house. He got up and dusted himself off and took a long look at that pole. He was now about 14" from me so I reached over and gave him as gentle a thump on the head as I could. Oh man is he a good dog. Even if the dogs are barking and I walk out with that magic pole, There is silence, They haven't figured out it is only 16 ft. They just don't know how long it is.


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Don Turnipseed said:


> My dogs are big time howlers. Living in the mountains is great but springtime and coyotes, anytime and full moons, are always trying. I have to get off the phone when they start howling and I am in the house with doors and windows closed. I am sure some of the neighbors are more shocked at many of the names the dogs acquire about the fifth time I am up at 2 am. Bark at deer, bark at coyptes but, don't keep barking at the neighbors dog over the hil. There is a difference for sure. They know there ass is mine when Iget up, get dressed, put on my boots and head out when it is in the 20's at 2 am. I got this 16' extendable poll and I put them up in 16 x 16 ft pens at night. They used to ignore me and stay to the far side of the dog houses so we played ring around the roses. AND, the would be barking again as I closed the gate. Whoa, a 16' pole, you would think it had magical powers. Titan is an instigator, real low quiet howl until he has the whole yard blown up. You know, the type and he knows exactly what he is doing. He has been doing this all night and I had just gotten this poll, I walked out in the yard, through two gates and a cross the creek to his pen and he is winding eveyone up. He was about 10 ' from me and I reached over the side of the pen and sent him off the top of the dog house. He got up and dusted himself off and took a long look at that pole. He was now about 14" from me so I reached over and gave him as gentle a thump on the head as I could. Oh man is he a good dog. Even if the dogs are barking and I walk out with that magic pole, There is silence, They haven't figured out it is only 16 ft. They just don't know how long it is.


Magic pole, that's pretty funny. Mine know if I have yelled shut up one too many times and have to go out at night, someones head is leaving a dent in the water dish. Haven't had to do that in I don't know how long. Winter is usually quieter, in summer we get the late night party owles walking home drunk from wherever. Idiots don't seem to know how to talk quietly when they are drunk. #-oSometimes the dogs bark at them and sometimes not. I haven't figured out their criteria. Small, sound, how fast they get to stepping past the house?? I just figure, if the dogs don't like you, neither do I. Move along now.


----------



## Brigita Brinac (Jun 29, 2008)

Interesting BTW. My neighbor of 15 yrs depended on my Mals to bark; and each and every time they did...there WAS a reason. However, one year he was hospitalized and had pneumonia and when he came home...he was bedridden for 6 wks.

He said one night he heard my dogs barking and being too weak he just couldn't investigate. That morning he found out that his shed was broken into and his awesome truck was vandalized and damaged. He said that the one time he didn't listen to them is the one time he paid big for it.

I breed Malis and have 10 of them. Yes at times they 'sing' (howl) in unison and 'talk to each other'...But when I hear that specific bark...I know there's a reason for it.

Rule 1! Believe and trust in your dogs. My dogs don't bark at anything and everything...but when they do; it's for a very good reason! I never doubt them. And they've never 'cried wolf' and never let me 'down'.


----------



## 2170 (Jan 10, 2008)

If my diog barks I get up quicky just to see if my dog is ok, As far as break ins, I have no concerns Normally I will continue to sleep through the bark with the hopes some will break in, My Mal has been itching for a bite for a long time also 9 times out of 10 if he is alerting that someone is close by the times he is off the dorr from trying to eat through it to get outside I am sure who ever it was is long gone by then. So no i never tell him to shup up i just put the covers over my head to muffle is bark and go back to sleep


----------



## Brigita Brinac (Jun 29, 2008)

Eric FAvetta said:


> ............So no i never tell him to shut up i just put the covers over my head to muffle is bark and go back to sleep


I like it! lol :razz:


----------

